# comiso sig



## comiso90 (Feb 14, 2008)

s


----------



## Wurger (Feb 14, 2008)

Holly crap, I'm impressed.


----------



## pbfoot (Feb 14, 2008)

Wurger said:


> Holly crap, I'm impressed.


well done once again you guys blow me away with your work the best i can do is take a pic and crop and try some basic word


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks...

I think it looks like a pod racer from star wars


----------



## Graeme (Feb 15, 2008)

I think you now have the most humorous Avatar (I don't know how many times I watched Wayne lick his lips!) and the best looking 'siggy'. Congratulations. I didn't know the Grumman was ever photographed in colour.

(I take it that you sold your house? Looked very nice, and great price, if only it were in Aussie dollars. Houses are becoming less and less affordable in this country, especially with our latest Federal Reserve interest rise.)


----------



## DBII (Feb 15, 2008)

Cute little plane. I just notice the avatar, funny.

dbII


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 15, 2008)

Graeme said:


> I think you now have the most humorous Avatar (I don't know how many times I watched Wayne lick his lips!) and the best looking 'siggy'. Congratulations. I didn't know the Grumman was ever photographed in colour.
> 
> (I take it that you sold your house? Looked very nice, and great price, if only it were in Aussie dollars. Houses are becoming less and less affordable in this country, especially with our latest Federal Reserve interest rise.)



Thanks... I just combined two of my favorite things... John Wayne and hot, petite brunettes... you cant go wrong. I down loaded both form you tube and made a gif.

I've always liked the Skyrocket... the photo is actually a model

XF5F-1 Skyrocket

I dont think it was ever painted in Navy Blue. I wish I could take more credit for it. All i did is put my name on somebody elses model.


I havent sold my house. here is a example of how screwy the market is:

in 2000 i bought for 115,000
in 2006 it was worth 360,000
now it's down around 235,000

and they still keep building new houses! why would anybody buy mine when they can move into a brand new one? There are tons of houses for sale in my neighborhood. I'm fortunate that I'm still ahead.. many people are going into foreclosure and going bankrupt. Foreclosed houses are then resold for very cheap.

i wish to [email protected] i would have sold 2 years ago... I never thought it would "crash" this fast.

...


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 15, 2008)

Hey gnomey hows school going?


----------

